# Braided line



## Detainer (Jul 29, 2014)

I've never use braided line. I was hoping to get some of your opinions about it. I use a spin cast reel if that matters. I fish a lot of river also. 
I've always used 8 pound berkley trilene. What are the pros and cons of braided line? 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## D-Bak (Jul 8, 2014)

First of all, my experience with braided on a spincast was not too good. I had the 80 dollar zebco omega pro, which was supposed to be as good as it gets, and it still didn't handle it well. 

In general I think the braided has a lot of great qualities, but I always come back to Stren magna thin mono. Just can't seem to ever find anything that impresses me more than that. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Suffix performance 10# test put some mono backing on spool before you fill it. You will have no regrets have used alot of lines best I have used and not that I fish much like everyday. Lol spool of it last me almost all season then I reverse it by spooling it to another reel and use it that way.


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

I use Braid 100% on everything, and for everything....I also have Abu Garcia 1276sli spin cast reels....the reels are made for superlines!

My braid of choice now is Seaguar Tourney Braid....I trial braid all the time, I started with original Spider Wire and worked my way up to $$ braids....I trial for performance...I used Daiwa Samurai since it came out but IMHO the Seguar is even better, PLUS it is 1/3 of the size of other brands same test.

Braid floats...it will not hang up close to you, if you fish from the bank....but, it's SMALL size does not effect lure depth or action
Braid has ZERO stretch...you feel everything....no need for PRO hooksets..most fish hook themselves...you.can adjust drag to prevent load on BIG fish...but I have only had 2 fish snap my braid and they were both Huge Cats that I tried to muscle.
I use 20 lb braid...it is the size of 2 lb Mono...I can break 20 lb if really stuck, I wrap it around a glove or towel and pull...if you try that on your bare hand it will cut it off.
The new 8 strand braids are rounder which allows better casting and smaller stronger sizes...you can pull lures free most of the time. They also are soft and cast even better than NANOFIL due to the even smaller size...their abrasion resistance is much better...you still must keep an eye and cut sections after several uses in Zebra mussels or shape rocks. 
I find ZERO drawbacks to SMACKDOWN TOURNEY braid....it does everything I need...
Older/Cheap braids have waxy coatings to make them handle better...once the wax wears off the braid can stick or lose performance. GOOD braid costs more...but it lasts many seasons...it doesn't fatigue.


----------



## Detainer (Jul 29, 2014)

Intimidator said:


> I use Braid 100% on everything, and for everything....I also have Abu Garcia 1276sli spin cast reels....the reels are made for superlines!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Man that's so info right there! what about casting. Does it allow you to cast further than other type of lines? I probably won't be using 20# if I do trial it because my pole isn't made for it. I normally use 8#. I'm interested in trying it for sure though. Especially if I'm gonna fish the bottom with tubes. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## canoe carp killer (Apr 2, 2014)

I agree with intimidator. I only fish with braid. If I tie. Bad knot it doesn't break the line at the hook. So much stronger and lasts longer than mono!!


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

Detainer said:


> Man that's so info right there! what about casting. Does it allow you to cast further than other type of lines? I probably won't be using 20# if I do trial it because my pole isn't made for it. I normally use 8#. I'm interested in trying it for sure though. Especially if I'm gonna fish the bottom with tubes.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


I get my Seaguar SmackdownTourney Braid at Gander Mtn at 202 in Huber...you can go see how small it is...I don't know how small of test that they carry...like I said before....20 lb braid is like 2 lb ?mono size...you can't get much smaller sized...the NEW braid casts much better than other lines....with the small diameter you get extra strength....most rods are rated for mono...if you have hardened or ceramic guides you will be fine....Braid will cut through plastic guides but hardly any manufacturer uses those anymore on good rods.
I posted pics of the 20lb Seaguar, Daiwa, and Power Pro SUPER 8 to show how much smaller it was....I'll try to find them


----------



## Detainer (Jul 29, 2014)

Intimidator said:


> I get my Seguar Tourney Braid at Gander Mtn at 202 in Huber...you can go see how small it is...I don't know how small of test that they carry...like I said before....20 lb braid is like 2 lb ?mono size...you can't get much smaller sized...the NEW braid casts much better than other lines....with the small diameter you get extra strength....most rods are rated for mono...if you have hardened or ceramic guides you will be fine....Braid will cut through plastic guides but hardly any manufacturer uses those anymore on good rods.



My reel is rated for 14# braid. So Id be fine. I have a pflueger combo 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

This is Smackdown versus Samurai, which use to be the smallest braid...both are 20lb test.
At the time Samurai was the BEST and smallest braid on the market...Smackdown put the Smackdown on it.

Sometimes you can find it cheaper on the Web or ebay...it's 29.95 at Gander.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Intimidator said:


> ...like I said before....20 lb braid is like 2 lb ?mono size...


Seaguar makes very good lines, I use their lines a lot for leader material.

One note, the Smackdown 20lb test is equivalent to 6 lb test mono, not 2 lb test. 

I have been using Spiderwire Stealth braid for a few years with good results. The 20lb Smackdown has about the same diameter as 10 lb Stealth. The 10lb Smackdown about the same as 6lb Stealth. Interesting for sure.

I will for sure give this new line a try as soon as I see it in store somewhere.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Lundy said:


> Seaguar makes very good lines, I use their lines a lot for leader material.
> 
> One note, the Smackdown 20lb test is equivalent to 6 lb test mono, not 2 lb test.
> 
> ...


I'm all in on the Spiderwire Stealth. Been using it since it came out and have no complaints. I will say it stands up a whole lot better and lasts longer on rods with quality eyelets.. Metal and cheaper eyelets get this stuff "fuzzy" before long and you'll want to replace it.

To the OP, I use 8lb(1.5lb diameter) braid on my spinning combo and it casts a mile even with lighter jigs etc.

At this point I really see no reason to switch. Spiderwire can be had on sale at various times for a decent price. There's actually a $10 rebate now through December if you buy two spools.

http://www.cabelas.com/product/Spid...=GoogleProductAds&WT.z_mc_id1=10031001&rid=40


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

Lundy said:


> Seaguar makes very good lines, I use their lines a lot for leader material.
> 
> One note, the Smackdown 20lb test is equivalent to 6 lb test mono, not 2 lb test.
> 
> ...


Each brands rating scale sucks...I knew Samurai says their line is .22mm which is supposedly 4lb mono size....Smackdown is supposedly .185mm but 6 lb mono size...All I know is the pictures are of both the Smackdown and Samurai and the Seaguar looks half the size...both are top of the line braids but I went to the even smaller line, just in case fish could "see" the Samurai!


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

I tend to take the diameter the line manufacturer lists as the ABSOLUTE smallest diameter I can expect. I have seen lines that are larger in diameter than listed by a manufacturer never smaller than the manufacturer lists, so I'm guessing that 20 lb Smackdown has to be at least .007 

Seaguar provides a diameter of .007 for 20 lb test and .005 for 10lb test

Spiderwire Stealth 10 lb is listed at .008 .

Smackdown is substantially smaller for sure. If it is as limp as Stealth is will be a line a try out for sure


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Intimidator said:


> Each brands rating scale sucks...I knew Samurai says their line is .22mm which is supposedly 4lb mono size....Smackdown is supposedly .185mm but 6 lb mono size...All I know is the pictures are of both the Smackdown and Samurai and the Seaguar looks half the size...both are top of the line braids but I went to the even smaller line, just in case fish could "see" the Samurai!


.22mm = .0087 is slightly larger than 10lb Stealth and is getting close to 8 lb mono (of course there is no standard diameter form mono to compare against)

.185mm = .0073 Seaguar says .007 and that is equivalent of 6 lb mono

Again a very small diameter line that I intend to try.

Thanks


----------



## Detainer (Jul 29, 2014)

So what would you recommend to me as a first time user? I don't want to spend a ton on it but I don't want some cheap either. My reel only holds up to 14# braided line 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## russh (Feb 12, 2007)

I'm sure someone will disagree w/ me but I am only talking from my experience. I bought some cheap braid on eBay called Dyneema just to try it out and I am now sold on it. I have probably 25 spools of the stuff and it's on all of my reels except for 1. I put some 15lb yellow Dyneema braided line on one of my perch rods about 6 years ago and I have used it ever since. I buy a lot because it's so darn cheap. I have bought 300 meter spools for as cheap as $3 and it's shipped free. 

Russ


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

I started with spiderwire and still have it on some of the rods I own. I mostly use fire line crystal. Can't remember a fish I broke off. 2 lb diameter for Erie. Caught a 11 and 12 lb walleye through the ice last season on that. Bass fishing in hevt cover is 20 -40 lb test. I always use a flro leader on it. Basically, the only time I use mono is for panfish and then its 2-4 lb test.


----------



## Detainer (Jul 29, 2014)

russh said:


> I'm sure someone will disagree w/ me but I am only talking from my experience. I bought some cheap braid on eBay called Dyneema just to try it out and I am now sold on it. I have probably 25 spools of the stuff and it's on all of my reels except for 1. I put some 15lb yellow Dyneema braided line on one of my perch rods about 6 years ago and I have used it ever since. I buy a lot because it's so darn cheap. I have bought 300 meter spools for as cheap as $3 and it's shipped free.
> 
> Russ


I looked at that brand and read reviews. I didn't like but I may have to look at some more again


----------



## Detainer (Jul 29, 2014)

fishingful said:


> I started with spiderwire and still have it on some of the rods I own. I mostly use fire line crystal. Can't remember a fish I broke off. 2 lb diameter for Erie. Caught a 11 and 12 lb walleye through the ice last season on that. Bass fishing in hevt cover is 20 -40 lb test. I always use a flro leader on it. Basically, the only time I use mono is for panfish and then its 2-4 lb test.


That's probably where I'll start


----------



## fishngolf (Jul 18, 2009)

So do you guys use a floro leader with the braid for like bass fishing?


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

fishngolf said:


> So do you guys use a floro leader with the braid for like bass fishing?


I never use a leader....some use a leader for abrasion resistance....some use it because they think fish can see their line...I have never had an issue with either because the lake I fish doesn't have Zebra mussels and is very fertile/stained.


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

yup leader works well in when you are facing
clear water,
slow presentations,
pressured fish

no leader needed in
dirty water
after dark
aggressive fish
heavy cover


----------

